# Painting La Pavoni base



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

I got a second hand la pavoni in pretty bad state a few months which I lost all hope of being able to restore. However with the listing of a friend I am now back on track and been using the working from home and quarantine extra time I have got on my hands to finish the job.

I had pretty much given up on the base but after a few baths of acid and a lot of elbow grease I am starting to think it may be useable. However now that the rust is all gone what is the best way to protect this so it doesn't come back?

I have also seen people mentioning powder coating but not sure that would work over the chrome?






























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

To paint, whether powder or wet, you need to have a suitable layer of adhesion, and as you suspected Chrome plate is not suitable. You could have the chrome (and other layers) stripped back chemically, any electroplater that does chrome work can do that for you. I suspect that by the time you have the cost of stripping, applying suitable filler material (if you want to powder coat then it cannot be filler as used under wet paint, it will have to be metal) and finally have paint applied (OK, aerosol would be cheap but powder will not be), you may find you've reached the cost of a brand new part.


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

AndyDClements said:


> To paint, whether powder or wet, you need to have a suitable layer of adhesion, and as you suspected Chrome plate is not suitable. You could have the chrome (and other layers) stripped back chemically, any electroplater that does chrome work can do that for you. I suspect that by the time you have the cost of stripping, applying suitable filler material (if you want to powder coat then it cannot be filler as used under wet paint, it will have to be metal) and finally have paint applied (OK, aerosol would be cheap but powder will not be), you may find you've reached the cost of a brand new part.


 That was my suspicion and thank you for the clarification on the chrome plate not being suitable for painting. I will ask for a few quotes of services around me and see how much that would cost me but given the state of it I am tempted to either just spray paint the underside. Francesco suggests using a chrome paint but I have a feel it won't be very durable at all (http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/La_Pavoni/Faidate/r_sottobase_ruggine_eng.htm) and still leave the top exposed. I may give that a try and then if it starts to rust badly I will then go the new base route. Give the pitting on this one I am not sure spending more money on it is very wise.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

On his page, he seems only to be painting the inside of the base, as the visible chrome looks OK.

A chemical strip may not be too expensive, and if you go for aerosol, then you can use aerosol based (or epoxy-based) fillers as would be used on cars. I believe that the originals were wet panted, so don't think that you must go for powder coat , it is more robust but either will last a fair while.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Take it to an alloy wheel refurbishment place. I'm not sure about painting on chrome (they should be able to tell you) but I've had two previously painted bases powder coated and they charged me between £20-£30 each.


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Nopapercup said:


> Take it to an alloy wheel refurbishment place. I'm not sure about painting on chrome (they should be able to tell you) but I've had two previously painted bases powder coated and they charged me between £20-£30 each.


There is a local one just a short walk from me which seem to do powder coating so will give them a call and see if this would something they could do

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

